
Tmux Support Arrives for Bash on Ubuntu on Windows - prabir
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2016/06/08/tmux-support-arrives-for-bash-on-ubuntu-on-windows/
======
kristianp
The actual name is Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL):
[https://github.com/Microsoft/BashOnWindows/issues/490](https://github.com/Microsoft/BashOnWindows/issues/490)

------
bitwize
Will you add support for Ubuntu on Windows to 32-bit machines?

I have only a rinky-dink Asus laptop as a Windows machine; it's one of those
64-bjt Atoms saddled with a 32-bit OS and WSL is nowhere to be found.

~~~
enzanki_ars
What is preventing you from using a 64-bit OS?

~~~
lstamour
I'd second this -- it's worth the hassle of re-installing the OS to get the
security benefits of 64-bit, etc.

------
dingo_bat
So byobu should work now?

